# Bundled codes 29881, 29884



## skorkfranks (Dec 2, 2009)

I wanted to double check. I have a doc who performed 29881 in medial compartment and 29884 in patellofemoral compartment, same knee. Even though they are different compartments, I still cannot bill 29884 because it is listed as a (separate procedure). I always get stuck on the details. Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Dec 3, 2009)

Since in different compartments I would bill 29881 and 29884-59 if your documention shows the two different areas. Per CCI will "allow" a modifier.


----------



## twells77 (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree.  59 modifier attached to 29874 to clarify separate compartment.


----------



## skorkfranks (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for your answers!!!


----------



## mshoeb1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*lysis of adhesions*

As per my opinion, 29884 should be unbundled to 29881.
Shoeb
CPC


----------

